
Kuai Kuai culture is a phenomenon in Taiwan where snacks are put on machines - lhoff
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuai_Kuai_culture
======
lhoff
Kuai Kuai culture is a phenomenon in Taiwan where snacks are put on machines.

------
robocat
Are these exported? I know people that need all the superstition they can get
for their equipment!

